# Jet-ski ownership - lots of questions



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

After having rented jet-skis several times I am considering buying one and would like to tap into the knowledge of those on here who own one.


Prices for new jet-skis from the official importers are 50-100% over their US prices - am I missing something? Is there an offline/online market for used ones apart from Dubizzle and the likes? 
.
Do I need a boating 'driver's license', or is a local car/motorcycle driver's license sufficient?
.
I understand every jet-ski needs a registration - where, how, and for how much can I get that done?
.
Is insurance (for man and/or machine) required?
.
Where can I ride it? I understand there are no-go areas, but I've seen them basically all over, and the rental tours also go everywhere. I live in the Marina, and have seen a lot of private jet-skis being ridden at the 'Jebel Ali end' of the JBR beach - is this a public spot? People there only seem to be going away from and back to the beach in a straight line...
.
 Are there any berthing locations in/around the Marina and JBR apart from the Marina Yacht Club? Would prefer paying for one over getting a trailer and trailer hook for the car.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's best to contact the relevant authorities as there's conflicting information. Basically they're not allowed within certain 'buffer' zones of beaches and swimming areas. I believe they have to be registered. Insurance - I would - given the number of accidents that happen.

Sorry to say but there are so many crazy people riding these things, with no clue how to operate them, that they're perceived as a menace by other water users.

Abu Dhabi's regulations are much stricter and you do need a license for it, but not sure about Dubai.

There's been too many accidents, deaths and serious injuries involving these things.

http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/marine/JetSki_Reg_Flyer_Eng.pdf


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> ...


Thanks for the input.

Yeah, there are too many idiotic show-offs riding jet-skis, spoiling it for the rest of us.

More or less clear on the regulations now. Guess I'll go down to that spot on JBR beach and talk to the guys who ride their own jet-skis there to get more insights.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Which Jetski rentals companies would the OP recommend and how much is it?

i have seen some at Mamzar beach also, but scared as have read they are a ripoff.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai here i come! said:


> i have seen some at Mamzar beach also, but scared as have read they are a ripoff.


Avoid, they do dangerous scams to get you to pay thousands for "damages"


----------



## OMGItIsPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Which Jetski rentals companies would the OP recommend and how much is it?


SeaRide Dubai and Ride In Dubai, prices are on their websites.



Dubai here i come! said:


> i have seen some at Mamzar beach also, but scared as have read they are a ripoff.


Way too far for me anyway - I live in the Marina and for regular riding even the two above in Jumeirah Fishing Harbor are too far for me.


----------

